# Romanesco: n'se batte



## Psychodelica

Ciao a tutti!

Sapreste spiegarmi il significato di queste espressioni in romanesco che sto facendo i sottotitoli per il film "Delitto sull'autostrada" e non capisco bene il loro significato:
1. "n'se batte" - per esempio, nella frase "Annamo ar cinema a Orvieto fanno un film intitolato le pornomassaie, c'è una che n'se batte, fa gli gnocchi cor culo!"
[Seconda domanda rimossa da un moderatore]

Grazie!



> Un tema per ogni discussione (Regola 2). Per la seconda frase apri un'altra discussione, grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Psychodelica.
"(Nu)n se batte" vuole dire che nessuna è più brava di lei (a fare gli gnocchi con...), è imbattibile. 
Per l'altra espressione purtroppo devi aprire un altro thread.


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> "(Nu)n se batte" vuole dire che nessuna è più brava di lei (a fare gli gnocchi con...), è imbattibile.


Scusami Necsus ma mi pare che il particolare modo di fare gli gnocchi sia solo un'espressione iperbolica per suffragare l'imbattibilità della pornomassaia, presumo nelle arti erotiche.
Un poì' come dire: "Nel fare quella cosa, Aldo non lo batte nessuno, la fa ad occhi chiusi" 
che non significa: "Aldo è imbattibile nel fare quella cosa ad occhi chiusi".
Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

lorenzos said:


> Scusami Necsus ma mi pare che il particolare modo di fare gli gnocchi sia solo un'espressione iperbolica per suffragare l'imbattibilità della pornomassaia, presumo nelle arti erotiche.


Ciao, lorenzos. 
Perdonami ma non ti seguo. Io non sono entrato nel merito del significato di "fare gli gnocchi con il culo", ho semplicemente spiegato cosa significa "(nu)n se batte".


----------



## lorenzos

Mi devo spiegare meglio. Hai scritto:


Necsus said:


> vuole dire che nessuna è più brava di lei (a fare gli gnocchi con...), è imbattibile.


Secondo me invece no, vuol dire: non la batte nessuno, fa perfino gli gnocchi ecc..


----------



## giginho

Secondo me stai generalizzando un concetto che, invece, non va generalizzato. Nessuno la batte (siamo tutti d'accordo) ma nello specifico campo erotico/sessuale....mica vuol dire che nessuno la batte in nessun campo....vorremmo mica supporre che la pornomassaia, per esempio, tira le punizioni meglio di Del Piero!!!


----------



## lorenzos

lorenzos said:


> Scusami Giginho ma mi pare che il particolare modo di fare gli gnocchi sia solo un'espressione iperbolica per suffragare l'imbattibilità della pornomassaia, presumo nelle arti erotiche.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dovendo tradurre in modo più idiomatico io direi:
Andiamo al cinema a Orvieto; fanno un film intitolato le pornomassaie; c'è una che è il massimo: fa gli gnocchi con il c.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Io direi: " danno un film."


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Io direi: " danno un film."


Per me va bene tutto, visto che al cinema i film non vengono nè dati nè fatti ma proiettati.


----------

